# truthaboutpetfood.com



## fmdog44 (Jan 19, 2020)

I just watched a deeply disturbing documentary about the pet food industry and I am passing the website that watches the industry. But be aware one of the main points of the documentary was it is _not_ regulated. Thousands of pets died because of foods and treats in recent years and despite pressure to reveal what is in some of the foods the manufacturers refused to do so. Purina, Blue Buffalo and Hills were among those companies refusing to cooperate. Some treats are made in China and packaged under different labels. A food called "Milo's Kitchen" was linked to many deaths. So if you are a pet owner be aware and *read the labels.* One dog owner called a pet food company and asked what the shelf life was on their product and was told "25 years" despite the label "Fresh"!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2020)

I think most of us pet owners around  here are on high alert to all the pet food  issues.  ...  it doesn't ever seem to end..


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 19, 2020)

I have never understood how so many people have so many problems with pet food. We raised 5 dogs over the decades. They were always given inexpensive dog food, Purina (puppy chow or the 'older dog') , and sometimes a 'house brand'. None of the dogs ever had a problem related to diet. I know that there is a high corn content in Purina, considered a no-no. Our last dog, a black lab, lived to 16 1/2 which is really old for that breed.
   I must say that we did read labels and not get anything from China, including toys and treats. We always had mutts from the shelter. I sometimes wonder if it's the overbreeding of some dogs rather than the food.


----------

